# Anyone else here into the antiques?



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

As a hobby I got into restoring old Briggs engines.
OK business was a little slow and I got bored, but I really got into the old stuff.
Is anyone else here addicted to the hobby?
You can see some of my projects on my web site is your interested.
http://users.adelphia.net/~rake60

Rick


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

rake , 
thats pretty neat , the engines look awsome , ever tried finding them on ebay ? also i was curious as to do you know how much they are worth fully restored ?


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Actually I got 4 of those engines from eBay. I don't really have much interest in their restored value, I restore and collect them because I like them. None of them are for sale despite my basement and garage filling up. BUT.... When the antique engine shows come up I'm always ready to trade for older models or models I don't yet have.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

rake , 
thats awsome , i wish i could get into something like that , but w/ a full time gov't job and small engine repair side business i seem to stay busy , but i did look at your site and the motors and thay look awsome , i have a older yard kart i bought for 80.00 , and im redoing , it has a 3.5 briggs , i've installed a crain cam , blueprinted head , straight pipe exhaust , i just have to change over my valve springs , but anyhow the frame needs alot of work , no brakes ect , im hoping to have to ready by this summer ect .


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

It can be an inexpensive hobby. I have never paid more than $25 for an engine. Two of them I bought at scrap yards for their scrap value of $5 Ea
I recently picked up a 1940 Briggs WMB that I'm working on right now. The progress pictures of it are on my web site if you're interested.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

yea , it looks fun , what books did you read to learn about the older motors ect


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

I've been doing small engine repair work for about 30 years, so these old engines are pretty simple. For the specs I got a copy of: Briggs Service Manual For Out Of Production Engines 1919 - 1981
You can get it directly from Briggs At: http://shop.briggsandstratton.com/BShopProductPage.asp?CatalogID=56B2B9AA-283C-11D4-8886-00B0D0203414&MECID=100&SessionID=E143FC42-9C83-42A9-98BD-D18AFBCC9048&CategoryID=&lrid=&ProductID=56B2BB53-283C-11D4-8886-00B0D0203414
Briggs is also very helpful with supplying copies of Owners Manual and Parts Lists
Just go to this link and request information on what your working on, and they will send you a copy for that model. They haven't charged me a penny for one yet. The link is: http://faqs.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/faqs.cfg/php/enduser/ask.php?
Also the forums I have link to on my web site are very good information sites.
Just do one... And you'll be hooked!!!!


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

rake , 
what would be a good engine to start with , antique wise ? im 26 now and started working with small engines when i was 16 , i tinkered w/ disecting my dads mower at 14 , but he finally bought me a $50.00 mower to disect , but at 16 i started working w/ a older guy who was a retired car mechanic who did small engine repair & turned out to be a lifelong friend , he moved to ohio last yr but we still keep in touch , i've learned alot from him and taken multiple courses from foley belsaw , but i really feel like i need to learn more on honeing cylinders , and redoing valves , i've read lessons, books ect but i really need to watch it done , and try it myself , while most repairs aren't that indepth i think its good to never stop learning ,but i'd like to get a antique motor and redo it , so which briggs is pretty inexpensive , but fun and simple to restore ? thanks for all the info on these antiques ect


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

I'd say watch ebay for a Briggs 5S. Their were about 1.7 million of them manufactured between 1949 and 1957, so their available, inexpensive and reasonably easy to find parts. I got 3 of them from ebay at an average price of $20 + shipping. You do want to watch for one with the oil bath air filter attached. Those air filters are hard to come by, unless you want to pay more for the filter than you did for the engine. There are a few other things to look for......

Why don't you e-mail me at [email protected] and I can hook you up with more information.

Rick


----------

